# What is your favourite (main) Bible translation



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 9, 2014)

This is not for a debate over Bible Translations. I am simply interested in what the PB members favourite translations are. The poll allows for more than one choice.


----------



## yeutter (Oct 9, 2014)

In my home congregation, liturgically we use the Authorized Version. When I read on Bible Gateway; I put the ASV and Young's Literal translation in parallel columns. I also like the ESV and NKJV.


----------



## Logan (Oct 9, 2014)

Usually ESV or KJV, though right now I'm really enjoying the Geneva 1599.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Oct 9, 2014)

Stephen L Smith said:


> This is not for a debate over Bible Translations.


----------



## jandrusk (Oct 9, 2014)

Just the fact that you asked the question will cause a discussion of bible translations to occur.


----------



## Jake (Oct 9, 2014)

If print, I pretty much exclusively use the Authorised Version.

If digital (much of the time), I tend to have Young's and the AV in parallel (I use eSword on my tablet and CadreBible on my phone). 

I also like the NASB and the NKJV. I'm not a fan of the ESV. I don't agree with its underlying manuscripts and the best preservation of the text, but beyond that, I feel like it's sloppy in the old testament. It feels like a lot more editing went into the new than the old testament from the RSV. I also think the OT draws too heavily from non-masoretic manuscripts unlike other CT centric translations like the NASB. I also dislike not having denoted additions to the text like in the NASB, NKJV, AV, YLT, etc which use italics and/or brackets. Nevertheless, my church does use the ESV in its worship services for the most part (although some things are sometimes in the NKJV).


----------



## David_A_Reed (Oct 9, 2014)

I make it a practice of reading a different translation, each time I read through the entire Bible. I voted "Other" because these are my favorites:

For accuracy: The Original Bible for Modern Readers (TOB)

For easy reading: The New Century Version (NCV)

But I have great love for the Geneva Bible of 1560, produced by men who did so at the risk of their lives.

David


----------



## KMK (Oct 9, 2014)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Stephen L Smith said:
> 
> 
> > This is not for a debate over Bible Translations.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 9, 2014)

KJV, NASB, ESV, Geneva. 

At the risk of incurring PB wrath: I study across a variety of translations. Have been preaching from the ESV for about 5 years now, though I'm not sure if I'll continue. Increasingly less persuaded by the CT arguments at this point.


----------



## Logan (Oct 9, 2014)

David_A_Reed said:


> But I have great love for the Geneva Bible of 1560, produced by men who did so at the risk of their lives.



David,

Was this the facsimile, online, or a different edition? I like the 1560 facsimile but some of the margin notes haven't been captured as well. I've been using the 1599 (which as I understand mainly added to the notes) but would enjoy finding the 1560 in a more usable format (preferably ebook).


----------



## Jake (Oct 9, 2014)

David_A_Reed said:


> For accuracy: The Original Bible for Modern Readers (TOB)



I hadn't heard of that. I see from the about page that it is based on the WEB. Does this mean that it also uses the majority text (not TR) like the WEB?


----------



## whirlingmerc (Oct 9, 2014)

I like reading my interlinear 
Besides that I'm split between ESV and New King James, slightly more on the ESV side


----------



## MW (Oct 9, 2014)

What happened to Beza's Latin translation?


----------



## SeanAnderson (Oct 9, 2014)

Not so long ago I would have said ESV hands down - I've read from it since I became a Christian.

But now I've found a new appreciation for the KJV, especially having researched manuscripts.


----------



## Gforce9 (Oct 9, 2014)

KMK said:


> C. M. Sheffield said:
> 
> 
> > Stephen L Smith said:
> ...




I meet you and raise you!




Skeptics....all of you...........


----------



## Sylvanus (Oct 9, 2014)

I didn't see The Message option.. I like a folksy bible.

"How well God must like you— you don't hang out at Sin Saloon, you don't slink along Dead-End Road, you don't go to Smart-Mouth College." -Psalm 1:1


----------



## MichaelNZ (Oct 10, 2014)

Sylvanus said:


> I didn't see The Message option.. I like a folksy bible.
> 
> "How well God must like you— you don't hang out at Sin Saloon, you don't slink along Dead-End Road, you don't go to Smart-Mouth College." -Psalm 1:1



Perhaps that's because it isn't a translation - it's a paraphrase. Eugene Peterson himself says he doesn't like it when the Message is used as a pulpit Bible in church.

Even more of a paraphrase is the "Cotton Patch Gospel" which updates the setting to the mid-20th century southern United States. Jerusalem becomes 'Atlanta', Bethlehem becomes 'Gainesville, Georgia' and John the Baptist is described as wearing 'blue jeans and a leather jacket'. Check out the beginning of the Gospel of Luke through the 'Look inside' feature on Amazon: Cotton Patch Gospel: Luke and Acts (Clarence Jordan's Cotton Patch Gospel Book 2) - Kindle edition by Clarence Jordan. Religion & Spirituality Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 10, 2014)

Gforce9 said:


> Skeptics....all of you...........


I did sincerely believe we could have the discussion while being respectful of others views.

I see the KJV is in the lead. I understand the KJV is very popular with Australian Reformed Christians because it was the translation approved by Skippy


----------



## One Little Nail (Oct 10, 2014)

We'll Skippy's got my vote! KJB


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 10, 2014)

One Little Nail said:


> We'll Skippy's got my vote! KJB


Hey Robert, in a previous post you described Kangaroo's as


> "oversized rodents"
> 
> So you are basing your choice of translation on what an oversized rodent prefers? No wonder us Kiwis have to keep tabs on you Aussies


----------



## One Little Nail (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes but did I fail to mention that they are extremely intelligent & very handsome aswell.


----------



## Gforce9 (Oct 10, 2014)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Gforce9 said:
> 
> 
> > Skeptics....all of you...........
> ...



Stephen,
No offense intended.....only humor.


----------



## Jake (Oct 10, 2014)

Regarding paraphrases, sadly they're often used as main Bible translations. Part of my family grew up using the Living Bible as their main Bible in worship and still know people to this day that use the Living Bible as their main/only Bible.


----------



## Logan (Oct 10, 2014)

Just in case some think otherwise, Jon was 100% joking about the Message.


----------



## David_A_Reed (Oct 10, 2014)

Jake said:


> David_A_Reed said:
> 
> 
> > For accuracy: The Original Bible for Modern Readers (TOB)
> ...


It is derived directly from the World English Bible, not actually a new translation from manuscripts, but with enough changes (listed in the Preface) to preclude using the World English Bible name.

David


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 10, 2014)

I preach from the NKJV, but use the KJV for personal devotions and family worship.


----------



## David_A_Reed (Oct 10, 2014)

Logan said:


> David_A_Reed said:
> 
> 
> > But I have great love for the Geneva Bible of 1560, produced by men who did so at the risk of their lives.
> ...


The one I have is an enlarged facsimile, which makes it easy to read.

David


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Oct 10, 2014)

Sylvanus said:


> Smart-Mouth College



I received an honorary doctorate from this school.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Oct 10, 2014)

Sylvanus said:


> I didn't see The Message option.. I like a folksy bible.
> 
> "How well God must like you— you don't hang out at Sin Saloon, you don't slink along Dead-End Road, you don't go to Smart-Mouth College." -Psalm 1:1



The Message also promises in John 3:16 that those who believe in Christ will receive a "whole and lasting life." Kind of like eating high fiber cereal.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 10, 2014)

One Little Nail said:


> Yes but did I fail to mention that they are extremely intelligent


I am yet to find one of your countrymen who agrees with this! Others I have spoken to think they are very stupid creatures!! Tony Bonner (actor in Skippy) said they were stupid creatures and he worked with them.


----------



## ZackF (Oct 10, 2014)

NASB and KJV.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 10, 2014)

Since I started this thread I should mention my vote - ESV and HCSB.


----------



## Justified (Oct 10, 2014)

ESV for me. Recently switched from KJV. Although I admit that the language of the KJV is absolutely beautiful and unparalleled.


----------



## One Little Nail (Oct 10, 2014)

Stephen L Smith said:


> One Little Nail said:
> 
> 
> > Yes but did I fail to mention that they are extremely intelligent
> ...



Well this may be true, but Skippy certainly doesn't approve of the KJB! I know cause he told me so.


----------



## Claudiu (Oct 10, 2014)

KJV and ESV here.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 12, 2014)

ESV. In my Christian life, I've been through the NASB, the NIV, and now the ESV. I don't think I'll be changing translations again, not at 61. I'm quite happy with the ESV.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Oct 12, 2014)

ESV. I use it in family and private devotions.


----------



## Edward (Oct 12, 2014)

I use the ESV because that is the standard at our church. 

My favorite is the NKJV, so that is what I picked.


----------



## JimmyH (Oct 12, 2014)

I've got AV, Geneva 1599 and 1560. NKJV, ASV, NASV, ESV, RSV, NLT, and the 1984 NIV. I mostly read the AV and NIV '84, with the ESV a close third. I use my NKJV for church and Bible study since that is the translation my pastor reads from in both instances.


----------

